# Eingabegeräte spinnen am Laptop

## solos

Hallo,

seit dem letzten xorg und Treiber Update spinnen meine Eingabegeräte am Laptop etwas. Das Touchpad beispielsweise lässt sich gar nicht mehr bedienen und die externe USB-Maus klickt so schnell, dass man statt einem normalen Klick immer einen Doppelklick macht. Manchmal ist es aber auch nur ein Klick, oder auch Drei... umgestellt habe ich nichts.

Ich verwende Fluxbox.

In /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ befinden sich die Dateien 10-x11-input.fdi und 11-x11-synaptics.fdi. Die xorg.conf enthält auch keine Device-Einträge mehr. Vorher hat ja auch alles funktioniert.

Jemand eine Idee worans liegen könnte?

Grüße

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi solos,

bei einem solchen Problem schaust am besten mal in die aktuelle xorg.log Datei. Ich vermute das du die Synaptics-Treiber nicht aktuallisiert hast, als die neue Version von Xorg installiert wurde. Ich hatte mal ähnliche Probleme mit dem Keyboard-Input-Treibern evdev. Die Module (z.B x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics) müssen immer neu Kompiliert werden, damit sie zu den Xserver-Versionen passen.

Der Abschnitt im Log schaut z.B. für evdev grad bei mir so aus:

```

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

```

In der archlinux-Dokumentation findest du eine ausführliche Beschreibung der Konfigurationsparameter und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die Synapticstreiber.

Die xorg.conf, kann man benutzen wenn man bestimmte Parameter (z.B. Grafikkarte + Auflösung) explizit verwenden möchte, bei Treibern für Eingabegeräte würde ich aber die Vorlagen von hal (fdi-policy) verwenden und dort entsprechende Einträge vornehmen.

Grüße

----------

## solos

Hi,

ich habe eben mal den xorg-server und alle Treiber neu kompiliert, leider ohne Erfolg. Die von dir gepostete Ausgabe steht bei mir ebenfalls im Log. Das hier ist der entscheidene Auszug:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
> 
> (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
> 
> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
> ...

 

Und hier gibts das komplette Log wenn jemand Interesse hat  :Wink:  http://pastebin.de/3480

Besonders stutzig macht mich das hier: (II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

12 Buttons hat diese Maus definitiv nicht. Evtl. liegt da auch mein "Doppelklick" Problem?

Die /etc/X11/xorg.conf ist jetzt komplett leer.

In /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ sind folgende Dateien: 10-ntfs3g.fdi  10-x11-input.fdi  11-x11-synaptics.fdi

10-x11-input.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- KVM emulates a USB graphics tablet which works in absolute coordinate mode -->

    <match key="input.product" contains="QEMU USB Tablet">

       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>

    <!-- FIXME: Support tablets too. -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.tablet">

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

11-x11-synaptics.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

        <!-- EXAMPLES:

        Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

        Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

        Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

        <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        If on, circular scrolling is used

        <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

        For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page

        -->

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo nochmal :)

bin grade auf dem Sprung ins Bett, darum fasse ich mich kurz.

1. emerge mal diesen Treiber: x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

Der ist für das TouchPad. In deinem Xorg-Log scheint er ganz zu fehlen.

2. Es schaut so aus als hast du neben deiner Maus auch noch ein Touchpad und Tablet eingerichtet.

Spontan würde ich das Touchpad rauswerfen, weil dies ja von dem synaptics-Treiber schon angesprochen wird.

Verwendest du einen Keyboard Video Mouse Switch? KVM emulates a USB graphics tablet which works in absolute coordinate mode

Wenn du ihn nicht brauchst, würde ich einige Zeilen (siehe unten) mal rauswerfen und schauen ob das Problem dann verschwindet.

Leg vorher zur Sicherheit eine Kopie in dein Home-Verzeichnis. Es ist besonders unbequem diese Dateien austauschen zu müssen, wenn Tastatur/Maus gar nicht mehr geht. Dann ist man dankbar für eine Live-CD oder ein SSH-Zugang...

Achte auch nochmal auf die Einstellungen in KDE/GNOME, denn auf den ersten Blick ist da keine sonderbare Einstellung bezüglich der Empfindlichkeit in deiner Config-Datei. 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Protocol" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.CorePointer">true</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Grüße

----------

## solos

Hallo,

und auch hier entschuldige ich mich für meine lange Absendheit und späte Antwort, ich war leider kurzfristig offline.   :Confused: 

Der Synaptics-Treiber war bereits installiert, funktionierte vorher ja auch tadelos, aber in der Log-Datei stand er wirklich nicht. Letztendlich hast du mich aber auf die richtige Spur gebracht. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen neuen Kernel kompiliert und da fehlte der nötige Eintrag in der "Mausrubrik". Interessanterweise habe ich den neuen Kernel schon länger in Benutzung und scheinbar noch nie wieder das Touchpad benutzt.  :Very Happy: 

Nunja, das wäre gelöst, leider besteht das Problem mit der komischen Einstellung der Mausbuttons. Und ja, dieses Problem traff definitiv erst nach dem Update auf und liegt nicht am Kernel.  :Wink: 

Ich habe mal Testweise in 10-x11-input.fdi den Buttons-Eintrag benutzt, trotzdem werden weiterhin im Xorg.log 12(!) Mausbuttons erkannt!?

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.CorePointer">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Buttons"  type="string">3</merge>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

